# Theory, but what if Beauty and the Beast is a sequal to Lord of the Rings



## Mr.Underhill (Jul 19, 2022)

Sort of the aftermath of Orcs and Humans.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 19, 2022)

More likely a Beorn descendant.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 19, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> Sort of the aftermath of Orcs and Humans.


Hmm... But where are the Elves?


----------



## Radaghast (Oct 11, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> Sort of the aftermath of Orcs and Humans.


What are you smoking and where might it be obtained? Asking for a friend.


----------

